# Hello from Afghanistan



## Jason Jonas (Feb 1, 2020)

I am Jason Jonas. Been traveling for the Army for the last 26+ years. I have been looking for “home”. I think I’ll be headed back to Texas this time, for good. I hope to become a Mason in Belton, TX. If you’re a member in Belton, TX please reach out, I’ll be home in July or August, and hope to find someone to introduce me to the lodge in Belton. Looking forward to learning. 
Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## Chaz (Feb 2, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum! We have quite a few brothers from TX  on here, maybe one of them will be able to help you.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome.. Porter Texas here


----------



## Jason Jonas (Feb 3, 2020)

T


Chaz said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum! We have quite a few brothers from TX  on here, maybe one of them will be able to help you.


Thank you! I hope so, Chaz!


----------



## Jason Jonas (Feb 3, 2020)

Thomas Stright said:


> Welcome.. Porter Texas here


Thank you, Thomas, I’m not certain where Porter is, but it is home. I was raised in Northeast Texas and around the Dallas area.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 3, 2020)

Jason Jonas said:


> Thank you, Thomas, I’m not certain where Porter is, but it is home. I was raised in Northeast Texas and around the Dallas area.



About 15mi north east of Houston.....


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 4, 2020)

Greetings and thank you for your service. I am in Irving.


----------



## Jason Jonas (Feb 20, 2020)

T


rpbrown said:


> Greetings and thank you for your service. I am in Irving.


hanks for the welcome. Sorry it took so long to reply. Been a busy time here!


----------



## robert sheehan (Feb 29, 2020)

I live in New Hampshire but just wanted to thank you for your service!


----------



## Jason Jonas (Sep 5, 2020)

Made it back to Texas, thank you again, for the support. Now I can go find a lodge and perhaps start my journey.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 5, 2020)

Thank you for your service to this great nation!


----------



## Jason Jonas (Sep 12, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate the support! Warrior, thank you for yours!


----------

